

Why It Pays to Care About the Happiness of Your Software Developers - cmaitchison
http://chocolatetin.org/2015/06/22/pays-to-keep-devs-happy.html

======
cmaitchison
"Time and again I've seen developers leave because they've had a frustrating
day (always with management, never with technology) and that was the day the
recruiter emailed, like he does most days, with an opportunity no better or
worse than average. This time she decided to reply instead of sending it
straight to the trash."

So true.

